# Flippin' Allergies :(



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm quite new to ILMC and I'm wondering if anyone else has been in the same situation as me.

My husband and I are both allergic to dogs (in fact pretty much anything fluffy!) we heard that cockapoos were quite a good option for people with allergies and so have got quite......well very excited at the prospect of actually being able to get a dog.....we both love cockapoos and think they are adorable!

Anyway after much anticipation and excitement we spent an hour in the home of some people we know who have a cockapoo to see if he set off our allergies. We did both get a little affected, not as badly as we normally would but still I felt a bit wheezy and my husbands' eyes were itching a little. 
Our friend who's cockapoo it is is also allergic to all things fluffy as well as house dust etc hence the reason for them getting a cockapoo. He reacted to the puppy very slightly for a couple of weeks but has been fine since and he says he is now better around other dogs so thinks he has built up an immunity.

Are there any cockapoo owners who have allergies and how have you got on ?
We still really, really want to get a cockapoo, as do our children (who aren't allergic) but I'm worried about the possible consequences. 

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated, part of me thinks we should just go for it but the other half is desperately trying to be sensible. 
Thanks

Suzie (feeling very sorry for self!) x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not allergic, but there are quite a few owners on here who are & said that cockapoos haven't bothered their allergies, however we did have one lady come on here who sadly had to rehome her cockapoo because of her allergies being really bad :/

You may want to look into F1b crosses (an f1 cockapoo bred back to a poodle) these generally end up curlier & therefore less likely to disturb allergies (however still sadly may not always be the case).

At the end of the day it will be your decision, are you definitely sold on cockapoos?
You wouldn't consider maybe a poodle or a bischon frise or other non shedding hypoallergenic breeds? Just an idea.

But cockapoos are amazing so I can totally understand you wanting one! Where abouts are you from? You may also be able to meet some people on here who live close by to keep testing?

Good luck! Hope you can come to a decision :/ x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi

We don't have allergies but recently had a friend staying who didn't tell us he was allergic to anything fluffy. 

To all of our surprise he had no issues even to the point Cara was happily snuggled in between him and his wife on the sofa. Next morning Cara and him were play wrestling!!

Looking at Dominic's wife's eyes me thinks there may be a puppy cockapoo coming along at some point.

Kxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

My son is allergic to horses cats and dogs - we spent time at the breeders to see if he had a reaction - he did very mildly but she also had cats and horses!
We brought Treacle home with the understanding that she could be returned within a month for re-homing if our son reacted.
He has been fine and has very close contact with her - he still reacts to other dogs so we know that Treacle hasn't cured him.
Treacle is F1 show cooker /. miniature poodle and has never moulted - wavy-curly coat but we were advised that F1 B were a better guarantee for allergy sufferers as have more poodle than cocker coats!
I would say that until puppy comes home that you cannot 100% guarantee to be allergy free so make sure your breeder will happily re-home your puppy [also be prepared for heartbreak] Good luck and hope that you get your puppy x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, that's a tricky situation. Since both you and your husband reacted a bit to the dog, you are wise to research and ask questions. And that is great that you found a dog to spend time with to test your allergies. That is something we never did but should have.

We knew my husband was allergic to cats but didn't know he is also allergic to some dogs(most recent was a pomeranian). When he reacts to an animal, he gets the swollen and red itchy eyes , but he is fine with Chloe, thankfully.

I do react a bit to Chloe sometimes but nothing serious. A bit of itching(especially when brushing her), some sneezing, mainly. When she is in need of a bath, my reactions get worse. I had no clue that I had any sort of allergy to animals though, before we got Chloe. Chloe's fur is quite straight, so that probably makes a reaction to her more likely than to most Cockapoos.

You mention feeling wheezy when you met the dog, and to be honest, that would scare me.

Good luck and I hope you find a furry friend for your family soon...Cockapoo or not


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

It may be worth talking to your gp about your allergies if you are really determined you want a dog.

My sister was horrendously allergic to my ponies to the point of swelling up and having breathing difficulties. About 10 years ago I got a gorgeous Highland mare who had a foal and my sister was determined to spend some time with them so saw her Dr. He prescribed an antihistamine tablet and she was fine. So much so that she got her own Highland and now has him, a cob and a Highland foal. She will have to take the Zirtek a day but she feels thats worth doing to spend time with her ponies.

So it might be worth discussing with your GP and see what they think if its something you are willing to do as I know some do not want to go the medication route.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am allergic to all furry things also. Max has been with us since he was 9 weeks old, and I am absolutely thrilled to say that he does not affect my allergies at all 

Sarah xx


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

:i agree: F1B is a much better bet if you have allergies and make sure you spend time with the puppy before bringing her home. It's heart-retching to have to return your puppy.


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi guys, 

thanks so much for all your replies. We have decided we're going to go for it  as Nadine said you can never guarantee 100% that you're never going to react to a puppy or dog.

This evening my husband was in the same room as our guinea pigs are currently in (they've been moved indoors for the winter) and he straight away started sneezing and his eyes were streaming - he wasn't half as bad as that when we saw Alfie.

And as Sheilagh said, we can always take antihistamines (which we have to if we go to my sisters' house as she has a Retriever) we are both quite happy to do that and think it's a small price to pay for the companionship of a cockapoo! 

Thanks again for all the replies, now we just have to look for the right breeder and the right puppy!!

Suzie x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I gave advice to someone on the forum recently but cant remember the name of the post,if anyone can remember can they put up the link for it because its full of advice from myself and several other members.my daughter used to have severe allergies hen we got our first cockapoo nearly 8 years ago,we got something from our local health store,the guy there is a specialist with allergies and he gave my daughter 3 things to start taking before we got our pup,they are named on the other post plus when e brought our pup home i gave her antihistamine every day for the first couple of weeks too.We now have 8 dogs( 3 are american cockers and our buff girl moults),she has actually built up an intolerance to dog hair now although she still occasionally reacts to heavy moulters like golden retrievers.im a hobby breeder now and 2 years ago a family came to me with a 4 year old son with asthma,allergies and excema so naturally i was worried so what i did was let them sit in the car with a cockapoo,a small enclosed space several times to let him get used to being with a cockapoo then when the pups arrived and their chosen pup as old enough they sat in the car ith him( obviously i had been in touch with the family over a period of time and had built up a lot of trust!)there were a few occasions where it looked like he was reacting quite a lot but they continued to visit and like my daughter they gave him antihistimine if he reacted mildly and nearly 2 years on they are perfectly happy with ollie,i can put you in touch with them if you like.i was in your shoes 8 years ago,my daughter reacted to cats toomvery badly and we now have 3 so it is possible. good luck xxx


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Mandy,

oh wow, that's brilliant, thanks for that! 
I'll have a trawl through the forum and see if i can find that post, that sounds really, really helpful. 
That's a good idea, sitting in the car with the cockapoo, i never thought of that, it's difficult if you go to a breeder because they've usually got the mum and/or dad with them (who you obviously want to see) and we would definitley react to a cocker spaniel and any other animals they happen to have!

Thanks again Mandy, I'll look into the various things that we could get from a health store that might help with our allergies.

I love this site.....full of really helpful and lovely people!!!

Suzie x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

might also add that my daughter is still very allergic to guinea pigs and reacts badly to them too.let me know how you get bon,the other post had a similar heading to this i think something about being allergic and was a couple of months back xxx


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Mandy, going to have a look now and see if i can find it! 

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes I think it was something like 'allergic to my cockapoo' but type allergic into the search bar & you should find it, the username was someone called ceri (she was the one who ended up selling her dog). It was useful though  Good luck! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I an super allergic to guinea pigs! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HI There! 
I have allergies of all kinds so this is why we got a cockapoo as well.
I was affected by her for about 2 weeks...minor allergies...I just took a pill...and when she would lick me as well. Now I have nothing no reaction at all, your body can become accustom to it.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Think the post was asthma advice . Sitting in the car is a great idea!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

suzie249 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thanks so much for all your replies. We have decided we're going to go for it  as Nadine said you can never guarantee 100% that you're never going to react to a puppy or dog.
> 
> ...


Hi I got Hattie from Pollycinders nr Tiverton. I would be very happy to bring her up to see you so you could see how you react. Send me a PM if you are interseted, I can always combine it with a walk on the beach. We are off to puppy parties at St Davids vets in Exeter tonight she has her party frock all ready!


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Sue,

That would be really good, thankyou!! I'll pm you...how exciting, would be great to meet another cockapoo!

Suzie
x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi
I had this concern as well because my daughter has allergies. lots of people advised me to get her to spend time with a cockapoo. My breeder was really helpful and put me in touch with owners who had their puppies from her. Its worth asking when you choose your breeder as it helped to put my mind at rest.


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes I think it was something like 'allergic to my cockapoo' but type allergic into the search bar & you should find it, the username was someone called ceri (she was the one who ended up selling her dog). It was useful though  Good luck! x


Thanks I found the thread, there was some really useful information there. So sad for Ceri, she had quite an extreme reaction to her puppy didn't she 

Sue


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

loobylou said:


> Hi
> I had this concern as well because my daughter has allergies. lots of people advised me to get her to spend time with a cockapoo. My breeder was really helpful and put me in touch with owners who had their puppies from her. Its worth asking when you choose your breeder as it helped to put my mind at rest.


Thanks, that's a good idea, I've wondered if breeders might think us unsuitable to have a puppy because or our allergies even tho we have now spent a little time with a cockapoo??


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

suzie249 said:


> Thanks, that's a good idea, I've wondered if breeders might think us unsuitable to have a puppy because or our allergies even tho we have now spent a little time with a cockapoo??


Im a breeder now and having experienced allergies in the family when we got our first cockapoo i like to give new families with allergies as much advice as possible,we have had one very happy ending so i know it can work,a good breeder however should always be ready to take a puppy back should problem s arise xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

suzie249 said:


> Thanks I found the thread, there was some really useful information there. So sad for Ceri, she had quite an extreme reaction to her puppy didn't she
> 
> Sue


No worries  Yeah very sad for Ceri :/ Although people did think it could have been due to her hormones from pregnancy & breast feeding etc, but she didn't want to wait & see for a while & her pup got rehomed (quite quickly I think).


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

mandym said:


> Im a breeder now and having experienced allergies in the family when we got our first cockapoo i like to give new families with allergies as much advice as possible,we have had one very happy ending so i know it can work,a good breeder however should always be ready to take a puppy back should problem s arise xxx


Hi Mandy, thanks that's good to hear, shame we are at opposite ends of the UK, I may have been paying you a visit at some point!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought they would turn you down because of allergies. I would imagine that they would be pleased that you wanted to make sure there were no reactions first before committing to a puppy as no- one likes to see a puppy having to be rehomed.


----------

